# George Clooney @ The Hope For Haiti Now: A Global Benefit For Earthquake Relief Telethon (Los Angeles, CA) 22.01.2010 - x28 (Update)



## Mandalorianer (23 Jan. 2010)

​


----------



## Buterfly (23 Jan. 2010)

*AW: George Clooney @ The Hope For Haiti Now: A Global Benefit For Earthquake Relief Telethon (Los Angeles, CA) 22.01.2010 - x3 HQ*

Dem sieht man sein Alter inzwischen auch schon an

:thx: für's Teilen


----------



## verena86 (23 Jan. 2010)

*AW: George Clooney @ The Hope For Haiti Now: A Global Benefit For Earthquake Relief Telethon (Los Angeles, CA) 22.01.2010 - x3 HQ*

danke danke für george clooney danke fürs reinstellen gute arbeit


----------



## Tokko (23 Jan. 2010)

*AW: George Clooney @ The Hope For Haiti Now: A Global Benefit For Earthquake Relief Telethon (Los Angeles, CA) 22.01.2010 - x3 HQ*

25 more



 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## DanielCraigFan (28 Jan. 2010)

Ich finde sein Engamement einfach beeindruckend und denke, genau da sollten sich einige ein Beispiel nehmen. Er nutzt seine Popularität dafür aus so viele Stars wie möglich einzubinden. 
Danke George!


----------



## Q (31 Jan. 2010)

Danke für die Bilder vom Event!


----------

